# [PHORONIX] FreeBSD Powering Open-Source Wearable Computing



## alie (Jul 12, 2013)

Article here: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQwODQ

FreeBSD is getting more attention nowadays!


----------



## Savagedlight (Jul 12, 2013)

"This video is private". And nothing in the linked PDF, the website itself, or their blog seem to mention FreeBSD at all.

What's up with unsourced claims lately?


----------



## Kiiski (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi

 There may be some trouble with the link, the article in the first post is there:

"FreeBSD Powering Open-Source Wearable Computing" Posted by Michael Larabel on July 11, 2013

An older blogpost about the Viking OS announcement: http://hmdviking.blogspot.jp/2013/02/brilliantservice-announces-viking-os.html Also googling "Viking OS" gives a lot of information.


----------



## Savagedlight (Jul 13, 2013)

The article title makes a so-far undocumented claim. Nothing of what the article links to confirms that it's based on FreeBSD. Therefore, you can't use the title as a source of information. It's a rumor at best. The article tries to validate its title by stating "Underneath the hood we found out Brilliant Service is using FreeBSD as the basis for its Viking OS platform.", but that's yet another undocumented claim. 

The blog post you cite states it's BSD-based. BSD does not necessarily mean FreeBSD. It could very well be any of the other BSD variants.  The claim is somewhat like stating that because something is based on GNU/Linux, it's Ubuntu Linux.

I'd love to see that these things are based on FreeBSD though, as it'd be awesome. But so far, nothing states so.


----------



## Kiiski (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi

 I admit that I was little hasty in my reply. And I totally misunderstood Savagedlight's post, really sorry about that. I thought the link to the article was broken, but actually the video on the article did not work.

With a little more searching I found this post on the GNUstep mailing list, where Johannes Lundberg writes they are considering Viking OS to be based on FreeBSD 10:

http://gnustep.8.n7.nabble.com/New-OS-to-use-gnustep-tp32948p32988.html

But of course this does still not proof it is actually based on FreeBSD  For me it really does not matter so much which BSD it is based anyway, for I love them all


----------



## FBSD (Aug 13, 2013)

*Viking OS based on FreeBSD*

Johannes from Brilliant Service has now confirmed that Viking OS _is_ based on FreeBSD (CURRENT):

http://www.freebsdnews.net/2013/08/13/freebsd-powering-open-source-wearable-computing-viking-os/


----------

